# OppO N1 - Innovation strikes



## amjath (Sep 23, 2013)

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/09/oppo-n1-launch-2.jpg



> Oppo's been prepping its photography-centric N1 for quite some time, but at last, the teasing stops today as the company unveils its first N-Lens series device in Beijing. We're looking at a *1.7GHz quad-core APQ8064 phone with a 5.9-inch 1080p display, a backside touch panel (for scrolling and taking photos) and a generous 3,610mAh battery*, but the focus is obviously on the camera. Not only do you get a *13-megapixel imager with an f/2.0, 6-element lens plus dual LED, but it's also rotatable over 206 degrees! *While THL's W11 beat the N1 to being the first phone with both a front and back 13-megapixel cameras, it's not as versatile as the latter's implementation, and it's ultimately all about the image quality.
> 
> In case you're wondering, Oppo said the N1's swivel camera has passed a 100,000-time rotation test, which works out to be seven years of usage if you rotate it 40 times a day. This is quite reassuring, given that you can also activate the camera -- which takes just 0.6 seconds -- with a rotation of over 120 degrees. Oppo also boasted that its camera's been tested in over 100 scenarios, which is apparently the highest in the industry. Other features include long exposure of up to 8 seconds, an updated version of Oppo's beautification algorithm, and support for video beautification in China's popular IM app, QQ.
> 
> ...


Source


[video]*v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjEyNTM0ODk2.html[/video]

PS: That OS customisation and that smooth is a big yes


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome news...

Btw Oppo Gangnam Style


----------



## Vyom (Sep 23, 2013)

I dont know about the camera functionality..
But the way they have shot the ad, I am sold!


----------



## amjath (Sep 23, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I dont know about the camera functionality..
> But the way they have shot the ad, I am sold!



Do see the link below the video too for Color OS. So much customized


----------



## snap (Sep 24, 2013)

will they release this in india?


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Krow (Sep 24, 2013)

Innovation strikes? Hyperbole much. Just another Chinese Android phone that wont fit in my pocket. Cyanogenmod is the only reason I'm interested in this bit of news.


----------

